# Knocking Noise when Turning Steering Wheel



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

Well had the car in the garage today and they can't find anything. Basically when I turn the wheel when stationary I hear a kind of clicking noise from the front wheels. 
The mechanic has had a stethoscope on all of the componants and nothing is showing. Everything is tight and as it should be. I noticed when I put right lock on ie turning a corner I can hear what sounds like a wheel bearing noise. When stationary it sounds on both left and right lock.
Any ideas guys.


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

Just been trawling through some posts on this problem and sub frame bolts seem to crop up a lot. Could I try tightening them up ?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Ciderman said:


> Well had the car in the garage today and they can't find anything. Basically when I turn the wheel when stationary I hear a kind of clicking noise from the front wheels.
> The mechanic has had a stethoscope on all of the componants and nothing is showing. Everything is tight and as it should be. I noticed when I put right lock on ie turning a corner I can hear what sounds like a wheel bearing noise. When stationary it sounds on both left and right lock.
> Any ideas guys.


Did your mechanic not witness any of these noises? Surely if you can hear them, he can too?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Take a look through the TSBs. You may find something related to this particular issue -

*FAQ - Technical Service Bulletins (TSB)*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1788698


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have this too! Especially when the car is cold??

I think it's strut bearing bushes - I will need to investigate and make a video on it when I get there. Not so much of an issue S I don't drive every day but it's definitely very loud and "clicky" then you feel it through the steering wheel. Sound like it's coming from the top of the suspension. Not underneath. That's my suspicion.


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

Yes the mechanic heard the sound but when he put it on the ramp he sat in the car and turned the wheel whilst his colleague tried to find where the noise was coming from. It only happens when on the ground.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Well if it only happens whilst on the ground, begs the question, what's it doing on a ramp? Seriously though, can't a competent and fully trained mechanic work out 'roughly' what is wrong and how to go about sorting it out? Otherwise I'd be tempted to try another garage/mechanic.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ciderman said:


> Yes the mechanic heard the sound but when he put it on the ramp he sat in the car and turned the wheel whilst his colleague tried to find where the noise was coming from. It only happens when on the ground.


so do you mean that the suspension was not "loaded" with the weight of the car/wheels were off the ground?


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Even if sat on all four wheels on the ramp the resistance from a metal ramp compared to a concrete/tarmac floor will be less, turning the wheels on a ramp will be much easier for a car than on the ground.


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

That's exactly what they said happy chappy. It's really bugging me that its not something obvious. I dont know where to start. Any ideas ?


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

I still got it..changed topmounts droplinks..subframe bolts cleaned and checked everything its the spring turning in the strut a tad


----------



## j.smizzy (Nov 9, 2019)

It's the spring turning in the strut. I had the same issue after fitting H&R springs.

I've just fitted new Vogtland springs and shocks on mine, along with new top mounts, bearings, boots and bump stops and it's resolved my knocking noise.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Seems as if new struts are needed ..i got my eye on oem ones ..


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Jasonl said:


> I still got it..changed topmounts droplinks..subframe bolts cleaned and checked everything its the spring turning in the strut a tad


So when you did this you did not change the *bearing*?


----------



## j.smizzy (Nov 9, 2019)

Jasonl said:


> Seems as if new struts are needed ..i got my eye on oem ones ..


The original OEM shocks are made by Sachs, but Meyle make some great OEM equivalents for £50 each.

To be honest, I've now learned my lesson the hard way and if there's an issue with the suspension and it's covered a fair chunk of mileage (I'm almost at 100K) then it makes sense to change the lot rather than trying to best guess which faulty part it could be. Else you could either end up spending money on parts that don't cure the noise or if it does cure the noise, end up stripping the whole lot apart again because you're old top mount and bearing have given up. If you've got it all apart, might as well do it once with entirely new parts and that way you can be fairly confident that it'll solve the problem. It's not that much more expensive and will save you money in the long run too. Also suspension parts are best replaced in pairs - so makes even more sense!


----------



## Delmarez (May 12, 2014)

Replace the 4 main outer subframe stretch bolts for new ones. I had this on my car, even the main dealer couldn't find the problem. Replaced the 4 no main bolts in the front subframe and it cured it. Only about £20 a pair.


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

Sounds like a plan. Could I do this myself, What tools would I need and do you know the torque settings for the bolts ?.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

IPG3.6 said:


> Jasonl said:
> 
> 
> > I still got it..changed topmounts droplinks..subframe bolts cleaned and checked everything its the spring turning in the strut a tad
> ...


yes changed the bearing as it came with the topmount


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

My car is only at 56k and only thr struts i havnt changed


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Read this TPI/TSB
https://drive.google.com/open?id=15FV_N ... PkX6iUDIN4

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1tK89v ... hDezeW7x2c


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

I Have today had the topmount, ball joint and track rod end changed along with the sub frame bolts and its still making the knocking sound. Could it be the shocker spring as mentioned in previous post?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

If you have S-line, the coil spring is not seated properly on the lower strut. When you turn the steering wheel the coil spring moves a little scratching the strut. If you dissemble it you will see a tiny scratch where the spring is seated.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Took mine apart twice now and all is fine..but its still moving a tad in the strut


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

Had another garage look at the problem and they say it could be the steering rack , the car has only clocked 68.000 miles, Could this be true. ?
Has anybody had this diagnosis?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I've heard this happening on a mates R36 and now that you mention it i've changed my steering rack and the software too. I've got the clicky sound .... it's so strange as most of the time is sounds like it's coming from the top of the struts. I've not yes tried to ID where the issue is coming from.

... but yes - steering rack may be the cause.


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

I have seen a refurbished one for my car 2.0 tdi quattro on e bay for 350 with my old one as exchange. Is it a straight swap or is there anything else neede doing ?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

subframe needs to be dropped and then G85 steering angle sensor would need basic settings


----------



## Ciderman (Mar 11, 2019)

How would the settings be done, would my mechanic be able to sort it ?
Sorry to sound stupid but I'm not that technically minded.


----------



## Mk 2 tt (6 mo ago)

Clunking noise on my mk 2 coupe when Turning or driving slow.cv diagnosed as problem.so got that changed 3 days later noise back any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Audi had several Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) on suspension/steering noises. You can look through them here -









FAQ - Technical Service Bulletins (TSB)


This link includes a list of over 100 TSBs with PDFs you can read and download. The issues range from engine, transmission, coolant, steering, door locks, convertible top, sound system, suspension, and various noises, squeaks and rattles that are not easily identified. Clink on the title below...




www.ttforum.co.uk





The TSB shown below can be found *here* and covers the Mk2 from 2008 to 2011. You might want to print this out and take it with you to your local mechanic.









*Condition*
_
Light cracking or rubbing noises when steering.
• The noise emanates from the front suspension strut mounting.
• The complaint occurs most often when the vehicle is maneuvered at slow speeds (e.g., parking) or when the steering wheel is turned while the vehicle is not moving.
• The noise is not caused by extreme load on only one suspension strut (e.g., slowly driving uphill while turning the steering wheel).

*Technical Background*

There are six possible causes for this condition, listed below (A - F).
A) The shock absorber buffer can chafe the cap of the suspension strut tube when steering. This is the most frequent cause.
B) The boot is incorrectly fastened, or it is deformed.
C) The coil spring is not correctly positioned on the stop of the spring retainer (Figure 1).
D) There is a burr on the lower end of the coil spring, which can cause noises in the lower spring retainer (Figure 2).
E) The dimensions of the lower spring eye are incorrect. As a result, the spring does not rest correctly on the spring retainer and causes abrasion (Figure 3). This cause is only applicable to MY 2008 Audi TT vehicles with S-line suspension (PR - 1BV), with chassis numbers up to TRU***8J81027428
F) Unfavorable tolerances increase forces on the axial grooved ball bearing (Figure 4, 5). An indication for this cause is that the suspension strut bearing (Figure 4, 6) cannot be turned against the suspension strut assembly. This check must be performed with the strut assembly_
_removed._


----------

